# [gelöst:] emerge --sync klappt nicht mehr

## Andreas O.

Seit meinem letzten großen Update klappt plötzlich

```
emerge --sync
```

nicht mehr:

```
>>> Syncing repository 'gentoo' into '/usr/portage'...

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://134.147.32.114/gentoo-portage...

receiving incremental file list

rsync: mkstemp "/var/tmp/.tmp7i9cisff.aFkyWm" failed: Permission denied (13)

Number of files: 1 (reg: 1)

Number of created files: 0

Number of regular files transferred: 1

Total file size: 32 bytes

Total transferred file size: 32 bytes

Literal data: 32 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 33

File list generation time: 0.001 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 109

Total bytes received: 134

sent 109 bytes  received 134 bytes  162.00 bytes/sec

total size is 32  speedup is 0.13

rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1650) [generator=3.1.2]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 1 of 1 with rsync://[2a05:3e00:1:1003::32:114]/gentoo-portage

rsync: failed to connect to 2a05:3e00:1:1003::32:114 (2a05:3e00:1:1003::32:114): Network is unreachable (101)

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(125) [Receiver=3.1.2]

>>> Retrying...

!!! Exhausted addresses for rsync10.de.gentoo.org
```

Wegen des Berechtigungsproblems:

```
rsync: mkstemp "/var/tmp/.tmp7i9cisff.aFkyWm" failed: Permission denied (13)
```

hatte ich auch schon mal:

```
chown -R portage:portage /usr/portage
```

durchgeführt, ansonsten sollte root doch in /var/tmp Zugriff haben, oder soll hier auch noch die Berechtigung auf 'portage' geändert werden?

Ich habe nun schon diverse Server über 

```
mirrorselect -i
```

ausgewählt, offensichtlich haben Änderungen in /etc/portage/make.conf bezüglich der rsync-Server keine Auswirkungen mehr, so dass ich auch unter /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf diverse Server ausprobiert habe...

Ist das nun wirklich ein Zugriffsproblem oder kann es tatsächlich sein, dass alle probierten Server 'down' sind oder warum auch immer nun alle Anfragen ablehnen?

Heute hatte ich beispielsweise erst 1x emerge --sync durchgeführt - aber auch wenn ich z. B. 5x am Tag versuche zu 'rsyncen', sollte ich doch deswegen nicht gleich ausgesperrt werden? 

Hier nun meine /etc/portage/make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j4" #CPU-Anzahl+1

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="bindist mmx sse sse2 X nls -gnome -kde -systemd -libav"

#neu: CPU_FLAGS_X86="bindist mmx sse sse2 X nls -gnome -kde -systemd"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

#SYNC= siehe nun unter: /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage/"

LINGUAS="de"

L10N="de"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"eine /etc/portage/make.conf:
```

und meine /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf:

```

[DEFAULT]

main-repo = gentoo

[gentoo]

location = /usr/portage

sync-type = rsync

#sync-uri = rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

sync-uri = rsync://rsync10.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

#sync-uri = rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

auto-sync = yes

# for daily squashfs snapshots

#sync-type = squashdelta

#sync-uri = mirror://gentoo/../snapshots/squashfs
```

So hatte ich auch schon Server von 1&1 etc. ausprobiert, immer kamen ähnliche Fehlermeldungen!??

So blieb mir letztendlich nur noch ein:

```
emerge-webrsync
```

um Portage wieder auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen...

emerge --sync funktioniert schon seit Ende Dezember nicht mehr.

Bei den Update-News wüsste ich nicht, dass ich diesbezüglich was überlesen habe - oder doch?Last edited by Andreas O. on Fri Jan 06, 2017 9:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yamakuzure

Also das Verzeichnis /var/tmp hat bei mir:

```
drwxrwxrwx 2 nobody nogroup 40  5. Jan 13:43 /var/tmp
```

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> drwxrwxrwx 2 nobody nogroup 40  5. Jan 13:43 /var/tmp

 

Fehlt da nicht noch ein "t" (sticky-bit)? (---> chmod 01777 /var/tmp)

----------

## Marlo

Hallo Andreas O.

ist schon ne Weile her, aber ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass es eine Umstellung von rsync auf git gibt.

Den finalen Artikel habe ich auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden.  :Sad: (

Aber versuche doch mal das Folgende, der Geschwindigkeitszuwachs ist enorm.

 *tux ~ # cat  /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [DEFAULT]
> 
> main-repo = gentoo
> ...

 

Die MIRRORS nach eigenem Gusto setzen.

Nach einem reboot mit einem emerge --sync oder eix --sync ausprobieren.

PS: Ev. muss noch dev-vcs/git installiert werden.

PPS: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7931524.html und http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/gentoo/user/300824?page=last

Grüße

Ma

----------

## Andreas O.

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Also das Verzeichnis /var/tmp hat bei mir:
> 
> ```
> drwxrwxrwx 2 nobody nogroup 40  5. Jan 13:43 /var/tmp
> ```
> ...

 

Und bei mir:

```
drwxr-xr-x 2 anderl  users

drwxr-xr-x 2 root    root

drwxrwxr-x 5 portage portage
```

----------

## Andreas O.

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Hallo Andreas O.
> 
> ist schon ne Weile her, aber ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass es eine Umstellung von rsync auf git gibt.
> 
> Den finalen Artikel habe ich auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden. (
> ...

 

Hallo Marlo,

git habe ich nun installiert, zum Rest komme ich erst in den nächsten Tagen.

Danke schonmal!

Andreas

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *bug_report wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   drwxrwxrwx 2 nobody nogroup 40  5. Jan 13:43 /var/tmp 
> 
> Fehlt da nicht noch ein "t" (sticky-bit)? (---> chmod 01777 /var/tmp)

 Würde ich auf einem System, auf dem sich in der Tat mehrere Benutzer einloggen, durchaus setzen.

Auf einem Single-User-System ist das, glaube ich, nicht unbedingt notwendig, oder?

----------

## Andreas O.

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Hallo Andreas O.
> 
> ist schon ne Weile her, aber ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass es eine Umstellung von rsync auf git gibt.
> 
> Den finalen Artikel habe ich auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden. (
> ...

 

Hallo Marlo,

nachdem ich ursprünglich diese Fehlermeldung hatte:

```
emerge --sync

>>> Syncing repository 'gentoo' into '/usr/portage'...

/usr/bin/git clone --depth 1 https://github.com/gentoo/gentoo.git .

fatal: Zielpfad '.' existiert bereits und ist kein leeres Verzeichnis.

!!! git clone error in /usr/portage
```

wurde ich schließlich in diesem Beitrag fündig:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1026524.html

xaviermiller hatte die richtige Lösung dazu:

 *Quote:*   

> genoobish,
> 
> To migrate from a rsync'ed repository to git, just remove it before the sync :
> 
> Code:	
> ...

 

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe   :Smile: 

Andreas

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Hallo Andreas O.
> 
> ist schon ne Weile her, aber ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass es eine Umstellung von rsync auf git gibt.
> 
> Den finalen Artikel habe ich auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden. (
> ...

 

Man soll

sync-uri = https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/gentoo

benutzen, der gentoo/gentoo.git ist für Developer vorbehalten und soll möglichst nicht auf Standardrechnern eingesetzt werden um den Traffic gering zu halten.

----------

